# Forenbersicht > Crosstalk >  >  Wie alt seid Ihr???

## Unregistriert

Moin zusammen,

mich wrde mal interessieren wie alt ihr denn so seid hir im Forum????
Wie alt sind den die Jngsten hir??

----------


## erbacher

also ich bin mal 17. glaube aber nicht das ich damit der jngste bin  :Happy:

----------


## Seppel

Als ich bin 16, aber wie alt bist du denn?
Denke aber auch das es noch jngere gibt.

----------


## jonas aus CB

17 jahre bin ich gerade

----------


## Unregistriert

Bin gerade ende 14

----------


## Unregistriert

Ich bin 26...........

----------


## Der Leuse

ich bin 22

----------


## kaeptnblaubaer

38 Jahre  :Happy:

----------


## DMac

date of birth: sommer of sixtynine!!!
cu on water
dmac

----------


## ThomasDbg

32 Jahre jung oder alt, je nachdem..... *ggg*

----------


## bubba

frische 28 Jahre

----------


## ameise

26 in 2 Woche.

----------


## ameise

26 und noch viele probleme mit den PCs... habe zweimal antwortet ooooops  :Wink:

----------


## Malte

Noch 17 ^^

----------


## TomFlensburg

Bin 79 in der Schneekatastrophe gezeugt worden.

----------


## shadowmaster

38, und nach einer 13 jhrigen Pause endlich wieder aufm Wasser, meist bei Plobsheim.

----------


## surfride-to-oblivion

ich bin frische 31 jung.

----------


## Unregistriert

ich hab heut Geburtstag ;-)) -36-

----------


## Unregistriert

Knackige 27 Lenze ;-))


Gru
Christina

----------


## jou

1990 also 15 jahre jung, gibbet noch andere in meinem alter in der region aachen???

wenn ja knnt euch ja ma melden ICQ: 266-662-330

hang loose, Jonas

----------


## Brasilsurfer

Bin 16 (geworden)
Visit my page
http://brasilstylers.br.funpic.de/
sind noch nich alzu viele Bilder aber immer hin....
Ciao

----------


## Matz

17 jahre aber bald 18 juhuuu

----------


## Kphil

Bin 20 Jahre alt/jung :Wink:

----------


## Surf_Brassica

41 Jahre Lebenserfahrung, damit halte ich wohl den Rekord

----------


## django

26, wer bietet mehr ?

----------


## tmodell

ich bin 22

----------


## Iceman

werde bald 1/4 Jahrhundert

----------


## anna32

bin 33 jahre alt/jung und surfe erste seit 1,5 Jahren, mit wachsender Begeisterung...
Gru, Anna

----------


## Unregistriert

Heute 34 geworden  :Happy: 
lg. Karl

----------


## TMS.agent

23 und erst 2 Jahre dabei

----------


## TomFlensburg

Na dann herzlichen Glckwunsch Karl. Auf die nchsten 34 mit viel Wind und Sonnenschein.

----------


## KUSTOM

19 19 19 19 19 19 19 19 19 19 19

----------


## Unregistriert

Hi ich bin 14 und und ein absoluter Vollblut Windsurfer ,bin aus sterreich

----------


## Surfergirl@MUC

Also ich bin 17

----------


## chrissurfer52

Ich bin 18 (noch 3 Tage)

----------


## Northern Light

Bj 1980, im Moment also noch 25. Surfe seit 1995, da war ich 14  :Smile:

----------


## Unregistriert

21
hey man muss noch was schreiben, weil die zahl 21 zu kurz ist!? das reicht dann wohl :Happy:

----------


## Jens-K.

ich habe auf dem Ding mit der Blutrinne surfen gelernt... mu also schon alt sein!
war das der Wind- Surfer oder Glider? 
PS: bald 39

----------


## Honk

Bj. 69

angefangen mit 8 

also ~ 77

----------


## Unregistriert

Bin noch 26 und habe mit 9 jahren angefangen zu Windsurfen und mu sagen bin dem Sport immer treu geblieben und das werde ich auch immer bleiben.

P.S. Heute war ein Big Day am Jadebusen  :Wink:  5-6 in Boen so um die 8. Bin jetzt voll platt  :Wink:

----------


## adi

Bin seit dem 22 Frebruar 20 und bin jede woche drauen, zumindest bis zum studium :Wink: 

aloha adi

----------


## Unregistriert

bin 25.......    und das schon seit 20 Jahren  :Wink:

----------


## kdjrui

Ich bin 1961 geboren.

----------


## Unregistriert

> 41 Jahre Lebenserfahrung, damit halte ich wohl den Rekord



Ich werde in nchsten Monat 43!

----------


## Unregistriert

> Bin 79 in der Schneekatastrophe gezeugt worden.



  Hey ich auch, im derben Januar ;-)))
Gru
Tina

----------


## TomFlensburg

Na dann mal auf die Katastrophenkinder. Merkt man uns garnicht an oder?  :Wink:

----------


## Unregistriert

> Ich werde in nchsten Monat 43!



Ich werde im Juli 45 Jahr

----------


## P-australia

hey, werde in 15 Tagen 16, ich denke mal, das hier alle altersgruppen vertreten sind.
Wie alt bist du eigentlich und woher kommst du?? (vllt. aus Bayern???)
patricia

----------


## Seppe

Hi,
also ich bin 22.

----------


## Unregistriert

Bin gerade 15 und komm aus Belgien

----------


## Unregistriert

> Ich werde im Juli 45 Jahr



Bei den Zitaten: *hach* bin ich jung  :Happy:  Werde demnchst 40.

----------


## sinnfrei

34 und kein bichen Weise....dafr seit 18 Jahren dem Wassersport verfallen und aus Kiel...

----------


## marcomanuel

Ich bin 29 und bin noch nie gesurft. Ich will aber damit anfangen und hoffe das es noch nicht zu spaet ist.....

----------


## windsurfingmarkus

Hi, bin 42 und aus der Mnchner Gegend.

----------


## aloha_maui

bin 14 uns aus bayern*g*und stolz dass ich bayerin bin :Wink:

----------


## krischan

also dann mach ich hier auch mal mit:

23 und waschechter niedersachse :-P

----------


## gobiger

29 Jahre Jung und aus Niederbayern  :Happy:

----------


## 1duckjibe

zu meinem alter sage ich nur....du darfst alles fragen, aber nichts wissen, denn sobald du alles ber mich weit, wirst du nichts mehr von mir wissen wollen...

----------


## aloha_maui

> zu meinem alter sage ich nur....du darfst alles fragen, aber nichts wissen, denn sobald du alles ber mich weit, wirst du nichts mehr von mir wissen wollen...



 heit des du bist alt oder jung????

----------


## Unregistriert

45 & ab morgen fangich mit Spinloop an. Hab dafr jetzt 6 Jahre springen gebt.

Wenn das nicht alles so zh wr. Aber es is saugeil!


Hab1500 Stunden am Wasser. Das wrdie genauere Altersangabe.

----------


## Unregistriert

bin 15 und bin ein muencher und bin stoltz drauf wo surf ihr alle so?

----------


## aloha_maui

ich surf immer am weienstdter see(oberfranken)...falls des etz jemand kennt.....
knnt ja auch ma da drauf guggen www.teamlunatic.de.vu da sind paar pics droben

----------


## ludens.faber

33 Jahre alt (Minimallnge des Textes muss 10 Zeichen sein)

----------


## Speeder

Hi,
ich bin 13 werde im Dezember 14

----------


## Tropical

Seit Dienstag 19. , man geht das Schnelll  :Wink:

----------


## Sardinian Surf Legend

15151515151515151515151515151515151515151515151515  15151515151515151515151515151515151515151515151515  15151515151515151515151515151515151515151515151515  15151515151515151515151515151515151515151515151515  15151515151515151515151515151515151515151515151515  15151515151515151515151515151515151515151515151515  15151515151515151515151515151515151515151515151515  15151515151515151515151515151515151515151515151515  15151515151515151515151515151515151515151515

----------


## Surfbr

Hi, bin 16 und Surfe am libsten in Bork Havn

----------


## Boje

18 ...und das seit 10 jahren  :Happy:

----------


## Howie

22 Jahre jung

----------


## giraffee

Bald (sehr bald) 24

----------


## mainclain

ich bin 15
seit ein jahr surfe ich norddeich  :Smile:

----------

